# Looking for fishing buddy



## maltamirano (May 24, 2013)

Hi,
I'm from Argentina, and will be in Miami for a few days next week, visiting relatives.
Would like to fish Flamingo area, looking for reds and snook on fly, but have no boat nor enough money to pay for a guided trip by myself.
Anyone interested in sharing a boat? Will gladly pay for gas and beer! 
Maybe someone interested in hiring a guide and paying 50/50?

Will understand if nobody replies. Unknown foreigner from who knows where, looking for who knows what! ;D

This is a link to my FB profile, if someone wants to know about me:
https://www.facebook.com/martin.altamirano.583

Thanks!
Martin.


----------

